# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 04/2016 by vjerujem u bolje sutra

## vjerujem u bolje sutra

Drage moje suborke,
neka ovo novo odbrojavanje donese cim vise + i cim manje suza, -  i negativnih beta.

Nas je ovo nase malo iznenadjenje stvarno iznenadilo, nakon toliko borbe da dodjemo prvo do jednog, pa onda i do drugoga sina.
Ova nasa mrvica zaokruzila je nasu bajku i shvatili smo kako je malo potrebno za srecu.
Znajte da je sve moguce i da nema predaje.
Negdje svaku od vas ceka vasa mala mrvica.
Prije ili kasnije.

Ja cu vas pratiti, bodriti i javljati se s novostima.
Puse od mene i moje mrve 
 :Heart:

----------


## Narancica000

Draga VUBS, cestitke na malenoj mrvici i hvala na vibrama i zeljama!!! Neka bude skolski i uredno kao i do sada  :Zaljubljen:  
I javljaj nam se  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Generacijo čestitam na srčeku, neka ova t bude mirna i uživaj svaki dan.

Moja princeza se jutros probudi i kaže "mamaaa sanjala sam da si nam rodila još jednu seku".

----------


## Tanita14

VUBS, čestitka na maloj mrvi i srcu junackom!!! I na odbrojavanju!

Curke, svima neka ljetna opuštenost donese plusiće.



Mi bili na pregledu, danas smo 17+3 i stiže nam dečkić  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Cestitam  :Kiss:

----------


## Ives000

Draga moja. Čestitam ti na mrvici.. baš me razveselilo tvoje odbrojavanje ♡  :pivo:  sretno do kraja  :Kiss:

----------


## Zenii

Vubs, cestitke i zelim skolsku trudnocu!

----------


## Ribica 1

Vubs cestitam i nek je sretno do kraja!

----------


## Anka91

VUBS cestitam na odbrojavanju!
Ja prijavljujem sutra 2 dc.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

hvala cure na lijepim zeljama
 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

Čestitam od srca novoj trudnici i šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim trudilicama! 
Ljubi vas žuži sa svojim haharom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavica, i nadam se da ih neću puno skuhat na ovom odbrojavanju !
Koja nam sljedeća piški?

----------


## Suncokret1983

Jutro cure!
VUBS, želim ti i dalje urednu trudnoću i uživanje u iščekivanju.
Anka i Mona, žao mi je zbog minusa, mislim da ću vam se i ja pridružit za koji dan u novom ciklusu.
Želim nam svima da ovo odbrojavanje ima što manje stranica. Pa koja god od nas za to bila zaslužna  :Wink:

----------


## Ives000

Jutro ekipica..  :mama:  dosla ja na kavicu  :Smile:  
Kako smo?? Kakvi su planovi za danas ?

----------


## Narancica000

Jutro svi  :Smile: 
Ives ovih dana je (bila ili ce biti) kontrola ako sam dobro zapamtila??  Kak ste, kolko tjedana brojite?  :Zaljubljen: 

*Tanita* kak si nam ti? Cestitke na deckicu  :Heart:

----------


## Ives000

*Narancice*  :Kiss:  Bila je kontrola  :Smile:  Sve je u redu. Bebica lijepo napreduje. Gledali smo nuhalni nabor i nosnu kost, sve je kako treba bit. Odbila sam raditi kombinirani probir, doktor mi je naredio mirovanje. Nesmijem bas nista radit. Samo lagane kretnje i setanje. Tako da mi mama i sestra puno pomazu. A i mm je jako pazljiv. Eto ovim tempom nadamo se dogurati najmanje  do termina  :Smile:  
Za 4 tj kontrola. Sutra nam je  12tt  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MonaLi

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 05.08.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

(Ne)čekalice:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc


Odbrojavalice:  :utezi: 

mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc 
Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc 
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## bebolinica

VUBS kakav je osjećaj otvoriti novo odbrojavanje?  :Wink:  Čestitke i od mene  :Smile: 

Napokon sam se povukla u hlad kako bi se javila..tresla sam se kao šiba..ne podnosim sunce niti malo..
Nadam se da vi više cijenite i uživate u ljetnim radostima  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## 1latica

VUBS čestitam od srca, sretno do kraja  :Smile: 
Ives, slušaj ginekologa, čuvaj se i mazi trbuščić  :Kiss: 
Anka žao mi je, baš sam se veselila da ćeš prijaviti stupiće.
Mona sretno za koji dan, nek bude +.
Nadam se vi koje ste na moru da uživate, pazite se sunca.
Mi idemo u novi postupak, javim idući 
mjesec rezultat, ako ne bude pozitivna beta, pridružit ću vam se. Sretno svima od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anka91

Tanita vidim da si napisala da ce bit deckic saljem mu pusu. Jel ima ime?
Ives samo slusaj doktora i pusti da te svi paze i maze sada. Jer cim bebac stigne padas u drugi plan hehe.
Ja danas cuvam necaka seka mi kreci i dok sam ja se brinila oko vesa dragi ga cuvo. I sad udem u sobu kad decki spavaju. Sva sam se raznjezila stvarno nam jos samo bebac fali da nasa mala obitelj bude potpuna

----------


## marle

*vubs* čestitke na odbrojavanju!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Veče! Ima li koga?
Napokon rashladilo!
Mi danas bili na Sljemenu, curke bile kod moje seke a muž i ja otišli na Sljeme na ručak. U Zg pakao a gore kad je zapuhao vjetrić čak mi je i hladno bilo. Sve u svemu lijepo proveden dan.

Ima li kakvih piškalica i simptoma da se veselimo?

----------


## Narancica000

> *Narancice* Bila je kontrola. Sve je u redu. Bebica lijepo napreduje. Gledali smo nuhalni nabor i nosnu kost, sve je kako treba bit. Odbila sam raditi kombinirani probir, doktor mi je naredio mirovanje. Nesmijem bas nista radit. Samo lagane kretnje i setanje. Tako da mi mama i sestra puno pomazu. A i mm je jako pazljiv. Eto ovim tempom nadamo se dogurati najmanje  do termina
> Za 4 tj kontrola. Sutra nam je  12tt


Predrago mi je!!! Samo uzivaj i cuvaj svoju mrvicu.  :Zaljubljen:  Hvala Bogu, sve je u redu!!!
Podrska muzu, treba jos 6 mjeseci titrat oko trudnjace  :Grin: 

*Mona* kak si?  :Kiss: 

*Mami* ima mene   :Smile: 
Cula sam se danas sa sekom, slavonija gori pod suncem!!! 
Saljem vam svima malo irske svjezine.

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure kuham kavicu! Posluzite se

----------


## Ives000

:Coffee:  Jutro ekipica!! Kavaaaaa 




> Predrago mi je!!! Samo uzivaj i cuvaj svoju mrvicu. Hvala Bogu, sve je u redu!!!
> Podrska muzu, treba jos 6 mjeseci titrat oko trudnjace


Hvala ti draga  :Kiss:  , bome i ja suosjecam s njim. Sad mu je gotovo, nek me dura!  :Grin:  Kako si mi ti? 



*Latice* ajme draga!!!! Vibram na najjace da te razveseli malena dugica.  :fige:  ♡~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i da nam se javis sa predivnim vjestima. 


*Anka* znam taj osjecaj. Jucer gledam svog muza kako priprema rucak i mislim si, bas nam fali jedno malo da nas upotpuni. Bit ce divan tata. Ima toliko mudrosti i znanja za prenjeti. Zabavan je i sva djeca cim ga vide odmah si ga prisvoje. Samo eto jos da nam Bog ispuni tu zelju. A vjerujem da hoce. Znam da je dug put jos pred nama ali moram vjerovati da ce ovaj put biti sve dobro.
Samo hrabro, doci ce mrvica. Znas  to  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Ives koji je razlog da moraš mirovati?

Mona kak je seka?
Nivesa javi se!
Kad nam stiže jagodica?
Latice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Suncokret visoko si na listi, planiraš li piškat?

----------


## Suncokret1983

> Jutro!
> 
> Suncokret visoko si na listi, planiraš li piškat?


Nemam namjeru prije srijede. Danas mi je 13 dpo. 
A i nismo baš pokrili O ovaj mjesec. 2 dana prije i dan poslije pa mislim da ništa od toga  :Sad: 
Moram samo prijaviti da ne osjećam nikakve simptome PMS-a koji su me ono baš mučili zadnjih mjeseci.
Čudno je to naše tijelo  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Narancice - nikako nisam, bas sam lose vec 2 dana :/ ne mogu se nikako utješiti... Proći ce me kad menga dođe nadam se. Kak si ti?

Mami - hvala pitanju, seka se oporavlja, jos 2mj nesmije malu dizati pa su preselile kod mame... Ali inace ok  :Smile:

----------


## Ives000

> Ives koji je razlog da moraš mirovati?


Moram mirovati preventivno. Da izbjegnem stavljanje serklaze. Za sad je sve pod kontrolom ali doktor hoce da tako i ostane pa mi je zabranio sve aktivnosti. Smijem samo prosetat, izbjegavati duze sjedenje jer vec sad osjetim jaki pritisak na cerviks dok sjedim , onda vecinom prelezim na lijevom boku. Eto slusam sto mi kaze, i krizam polako dan po dan. Do 24tt ako mi stanje ostane ovakvo, nebudu mi ni radili serklazu. Ma samo da izdrzimo bebica i ja do kraja. 


*Mona* saljem ti zagrljaj. Treba se covjek nekada prepustiti i losem raspolozenju, nekada je to jace od nas. 
I to je u redu. Drzi se. Vjerujem u tvog doktora. I molim te, samo nemoj gubiti nadu.  :Kiss:

----------


## Narancica000

*Mona* draga... imas pravo biti ljuta i tuzna! Isplaci se, tuguj i onda stani na noge i kreni dalje. Znas da mozes, ides po svojr zlato, a mame za svoja zlata mogu sve uciniti!!! 
Grlim te i znas da nisi sama... napisi ovdje sve sto te muci ako trebas to izbaciti iz sebe.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala cure  :Smile:  Mogla bi do sutra pisati... Kad god dobijem minus sva sam nikakva do menge. Sad u Konzumu hodam i prolazim kraj pelena i samo mi suze krenule. Hoću li ja ikada to kupovati? Znam da ce te mi reci da naravno, ali realno to nitko ne zna... Nista mi u životu nije došlo lako, pa očito nece ni ovo... 
Došla sam u fazu kad mi trudnoća i ja u istoj rečenici ne idu zajedno. Ne mogu to ni zamisliti vise, od silnog straha i muke nekako mi je normalnije vidjeti negativan test. To mi nekako ide uz mene...

----------


## MAMI 2

Draga da si bliže pa da te zagrlim, a onda malo ispljuskam zbog takvih misli. Znam da ti je teško, i razumijem trenutne crne misli, odtuguj i idemo dalje, svi s tobom i uz tebe. Budući da nije ovako išlo krećeš korak dalje, mpo. Nije lako, ti je borba ali vrijedi svake duze, boli tuge. I uspjet ćeš, sigurno hoćeš. U svemu je važno vjerovati i koliko god glupo zvuči pozitivno misliti.
Ne znam jesi li vjernik, sli meni je uvijek bilo lakše kad bih otišla na Kamenita vrata ili u katedralu na grob A. Stepinca.
Ako želiš s nekim pričat, tu sam.

----------


## Anka91

Mona znam kako ti je i mene je ovaj ciklus bas pogodilo i stvarno sam bila zalosna. Ali nema odustajanja doci ce nama nas bebice samo ce mo se malo vise napatit nego ostali. 
Ja se javljam iz kreveta ulovila me neka viroza vrti mi se u glavi i povracam grozno.

----------


## Narancica000

Sto god mi sad govorili, zvuci pateticno. Znam!
Ali nemoj da te strah od poraza sprijeci da igras... 
Pogledaj primjere zena bas s ovoga foruma, evo ti VUBS, zivi dokaz da se moze i nakon 5 godina borbe dobila je svoje prvo dijete a nakon toga i drugo a dalje znas i sama kak se odigralo. Zato kazem, istuguj se i isplaci a onda glavu gore i stisni zube. Nije lako ni mama biti, tako da gledaj na to sve kao nekakvu skolu za buducnost. 
Tako mi je zao sto se tako osjecas  :Sad:

----------


## Ives000

Bilo patetično ili ne, tako je! Puno puta sam se osjecala tako kao nasa Mona sada. I jako mi je zao sto se tako osjeca. Sve mi ovdje znamo kako je to na zalost. 
Sjecam se samo koliko sam suza isplakala sto nisam mogla ostati trudna.. pa sam nekim cudom uspjela a onda nisam bila "sposobna" roditi zivo i zdravo djete sebi i svom muzu. A to bi trebala moci. Jer to je najnormalnija stvar na ovom svjetu. Necu pisati o tome kako sam imala krize i pasihicke slomove.. jer imala sam ih. pisat cu o tome kako sve to covjek prezivi i nastavo dalje. 

Onog dana kad sam izgubila svoje djete obecala sam sama sebi da cu biti jednom majka i andjelu na zemlji. 
I da necu odustati od toga.  Nije bitno kojim nacinom cu doci do toga. 

Prestala sam se osjecati jadno kad sam pocela uzivati i u drugim stvarima. 

Mona sve znas..ovo je borba. I nitko nije rekao da ce biti lako. Sve mi vodimo svoje borbe. Netko uspije prije netko kasnije. Ali jedno nam je svima zajednicko. Nitko ne odustaje, i svi dodjemo do cilja ako smo uporni. 

Drzi se. Proci ce i ovo crno razdoblje. Vjeruj mi hoce! Doci ce vrijeme kad budes kupovala pelene za svoje malo a onda ce sve ovo biti nebitno i daleko. Grlim te  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

cure moje, divne ste  :Smile:  
Mami - nisam vjernik, ja sam ti agnostik. Uvijek previše realna nažalost :/ Nekada bi voljela da imam nesto u sto cu vjerovati, mozda bi neke stvari lakše podnjela. Imas pravo, pozitivne misli čine čuda, ako ništa drugo bar treba uživati u životu koji imam. Voljela bi da ga uljepšam jos vise ali ako bude bude :/

Anka - i ja se nadam da cu se jednog dana smijati ovom razgovoru i plakanju... Vjeruj mi htjela bi to svima nama sto prije. Jer čovjek stvarno moze izluditi.

Narancice- da mi bar netko moze reci da cu jednom sigurno biti trudna, mogla bi se smiriti i strpljivo čekati. Ali kad znas da imas neki problem onda si na rubu da izludis svaki mjesec, jer ti svasta prođe kroz glavu. 

Ives - tako ti i ja nekad znam razmišljati "ne mogu ostati trudna, nisam sposobna ni to, da je decko s nekom drugom sad bi imao i djecu i sve sto si zeli a ja ne mogu i tko zna hoću li moći" On bi me zadavio da čuje da to mislim ali sve analiziram sada i svasta mi prođe kroz glavu. 
Znam sto si ti prosla i bome ako ti nisi odustala necu ni ja. Krize imamo sve ovdje valjda, eto mene ovaj ciklus bas pogodilo... Ja uopće ne znam kako da uživam u drugim stvarima? Nisam 2 god knjigu pročitala a volim citati, u takvom sam stanju da ne mogu ni odabrati knjigu a kamoli sjest i citati ju.

Puno vam hvala cure, ne znam sto bi bez vas, uvijek je lijepo dobiti malo podrške  :Kiss: 
Zelim vam svima da vam se sto prije želje ostvare  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinica

Mona čitam te i jezim se od glave do pete. Cure su ti rekle sve.
Ja osobno vjerujem u to da kakvu energiju saljes svemiru, svemir ti to vraća. Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako ti je teško, no zamisli kako je sad vaša mrvica ljuta što joj se ne veselis jer ona dolazi.  :Smile: 
Možda ne danas, možda ne sutra, ali ona ti je svaki dan bliže. Znaš kako sigurno ona nikada neće doći? Ako odustanete. 

Majke su poznate kao borci, stoga se oboji maskirnim bojama i hrabro kreni u ostatak borbe koja je pred vama. 

Vizualiziraj, voli svog čovjeka, u glavi kupuj pelene. Postati će onda to i tvoja realnost. 
I čitaj. Želiš si podići raspoloženje.. 

Toliko pazimo na naša tijela, da zaboravimo koliko je važno da i um bude na zdravom i lijepom mjestu. 
Želiš napraviti mrvici dom kakav ona zasluzuje tih prekrasnih devet mjeseci.  :Smile: 

I ja sam tu kad ti treba. Šaljem ti zagrljaje. Nadam se da ti je lakse.

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Suncokret1983

Dobro jutro cure!
Mona, mislim da je sasvim normalno "stanje" u kojem si se sada našla. Koliko sam do sada mogla pročitati, uglavnom si bila pozitivna i znam da je ovo samo jedan trenutak u tvom trudu za dijete. 
Meni u sličnim trenutcima jako pomaže čitati iskustva cura koje su se duuuugo trudile i dobile svoje bebice.
Ranije sam sebe uvijek gledala kroz mogućnost ostvarenja obitelji tj. rađanja djece. U ovim godinama sam shvatila da je važno odabrati osobu s kojom ćeš uživati a dijete (ukoliko nam dođe) će biti dodatni blagoslov. Zato ti predlažem da uživaš s dragim i bit će lakše prolaziti kroz sve što te čeka.
Vjerojatno ću i sama malo pasti u nekom od sljedećih ciklusa pa će mi ovaj post dobro doći za podsjetiti se što je zapravo važno  :Smile: 
Uz tebe sam  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooo!
Kavica i nešto kratko za raspoloženje!

Svi mi padamo i imamo takve dane ali i to je život.
Novi dan nova nafaka!

----------


## MonaLi

Bebolinica - ma nebi odustala ja nikada... To je valjda nemoguce  :Smile:  pogotovo kada dođe M, zaboravlja se stari ciklus i kreće u nove pobjede. Al sad sam jos u međuprostoru  :Smile:  imas pravo, naljutit cu svoju mrvicu, bolje da se primirim i krenem dalje, hrabro kao i do sada  :Kiss: 

Suncokret - da, ja sam ti uvijek neki optimist, i veseljak... Ali dođe i meni los dan i onda se ne mogu utješiti nikako, pa tražim to od vas, jer ko bi me drugi bolje razumio?  :Kiss:  eto počela mi je padati bazalna temp pa mozda M dođe uskoro, nadam se.

Mami - hvala na kavici, ali ipak cu nesto kratko danas, Hehe

P.s jucer nisam mogla listu staviti jer sam dosta kasno došla doma, budem uskoro

----------


## MonaLi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lista za: 07.08.2016.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(Ne)čekalice:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
monaLi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc


Odbrojavalice:  :Gumi-gumi:  :Joggler: 

mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc 
Chiara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc 
bebolinica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc 
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc 
anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Anka91

Cure samo da vam javim. Znate film onaj sto smo svi kolektivno gledale i cmizdrile hehe. Knjiga ima i nastavak zove se Nakon tebe ja sam na 60 stranici trenutno javim vam dojmove kad procitam.

----------


## bebolinica

Mona, ma to je taj duh  :Kiss:   :Smile: 

Nadam se da uživate u nedjelji. Mi se ubili u hrani i uživamo u Olimpijskim igrama  :Smile: 
Čekamo naše rukometaše  :Smile: 

Poslano sa mog HUAWEI NXT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Ives000

> Cure samo da vam javim. Znate film onaj sto smo svi kolektivno gledale i cmizdrile hehe. Knjiga ima i nastavak zove se Nakon tebe ja sam na 60 stranici trenutno javim vam dojmove kad procitam.


Ajme  :Shock:   :ban:  :kokice:  šta stvarno...??? Bacam se odmah u potragu. Ajme ljubim te. Hvala što si javila. 

*Mona*  :Kiss:  sve prolazi i to proci ce  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Anka - da??? Javi kakva je ali nemoj otkrivati radnju  :Smile: Hehe ajde mozda i pročitam na godišnjem, iako na godišnji idem tek za 4 tjedna :/

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja tražila u knjižnici i sve su posuđene.

----------


## Ives000

Ako pronađem u pdfu.. linkam vam  :Smile:

----------


## Anka91

Cure imate na int stranicu issuu se zove ja tamo citam knjige. Samo upisite issuu nakon tebe. Dolje ima ponudeno slova se uvecaju i super je za citanje.
Mona za sad je palo samo par suza hehe.

----------


## MonaLi

Joj super, moći cu na poslu citati knjigu a da izgledam kao da nesto radim... Savršeno  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

VUBS cestitke na odbrojavanju. 
Anka super je ta stranica, i ja cu se baciti na citanje.  :Smile: 
Mona kad tebe citam, vidim sebe. I mene tako pogodi kad dobijem M, malo tugujem i prođe me. Mi zene smo jake i sve smo spremne pretrpjeti samo da dođemo do cilja.
Latice sretno u postupku. Mi cemo u 9mj na inseminaciju, jedva cekam da se nesto pokrene.
Kad ce nam Jagodica? Mozda je i piskila test pa sad negdje slavi bez nas.  :Dancing Fever: 
Bebolinica mi nista ne pratimo, sad smo se najeli pa odmaramo.
Ives jel imas apetita sad kad nema toliko mucnina? Jel ti se jede burek?  :Razz: 
Narancice doslo je malo irske svjezine koju si nam poslala. Lakse se dise kad je bura.
Mami i ti ces nam uskoro u odbrojavalice...

----------


## Eci

Zelena vila, hoces sutra napraviti testic? Vec ce ti biti 27 dc? Drzim fige! 

Poslano sa mog SM-A500FU koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Zelena vila

hvala ti Eci  :Kiss: 
 nisam izdržala pa sam ga već napravila i nema druge crtice  :Sad: 
 ostaje mi samo tracak nade da je bilo prerano..

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 26.11.2016 ♥


(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~77.dc *II* 
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~73.dc
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~66.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 51.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc 



Odbrojavalice: 


sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooo!

Kavica je kuhana, a ima i torte! Drage moje punih 39!

Danas imamo trostruki roćkas doma pa sam jučer radila tortu za svoje curke i nisam stigla listu stavit.

Šiškice dobro došla u gornji dom!

Pozitivka i Giovi dobro došle!

Eci žao mi je zbog m.

Chiara, Mona ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude ok!
Zelena vilo dok ne dođe nada postoji!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za +!

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure...evo ja cu kavu... 
Zelena vilo ne gubi nadu...

----------


## Natalie38

Dobro jutro mami hvala na kavici i od srca sretan rodendan!!!!
Mene od jucer pika desni jajnik kako vec dugo nije pa se nadam da je ovulacija. Za svaki slucaj smo jucer imali vecer samo za nas pa tko zna  :Smile: .

----------


## Giovi

I sretan rodjendan Mamiiii....

----------


## Pozitivka

Dobro jutro, cure hvala svima na dobrodoslici!
Mami sretan rodendan!
Natali mene je tako prosli mj pikalo i to je siguran znak O bas sam bila kod G pa mi je i ona potvrdila sumnje, tako da brzo muza zaskoci  :Smile:  i sretno!

----------


## MonaLi

Mami - sretan ti rockas... da u ovoj godini dobijete malu bebicu  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Cure da vas pitam...
O Spottingu sam prvi put cula i upoznala se s njim od kad guglam netom i forumom. Ja nikad nisam isla za tim,od kad sam prvi put dobila M u osnovnoj zapamtila sam mamine rijeci: ako pocnes krvariti u prvom dijelu dana biljezis od tog dana a ako pocnes u drugom dijelu dana biljezis od sljedeceg dana i tako je bilo. Do sad mi nije bilo bas bitno kakvo je krvarenje ni sl. Jer nisam planirala bebu a sad je vec druga stvar.
Dakle 19.11. U 6h ujutro je kao pocelo ali je cijeli taj dan i skoro cijeli drugi bilo oskudno krvarenje i tek onda je krenulo,2 dana i gotovo. Ja sve te dane racunam kao M pa me malo taj spotting zbunjuje. Jel se on racuna kao M ili ne?

----------


## mala11111

Cure moje evo da se i ja javim 23 napravljen transver(FET) sad čekam i odbrojavam svima puno sreće i za velike bete

----------


## Natalie38

Pozitivkam. Dobro dosla. Vec sam ga dva veceri zaredom zaskocila siroce. Mada se nije previse bunio  :Smile: . Budemo i veceras za svaki slucaj. 

Curka moja i ja se spremamo u grad u kupnju za adventni vjenac pa smo bas uzbudene. Joj bas se veselimo danima koji dolaze. A veceras lagano na bozicni sajam na kuhano vino.

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. Evo mene sa inseminacije. Ujutro me probudilo pikanje na desnoj strani i utz je potvrdio O iz desnog jajnika.  :Very Happy:

----------


## marle

*Mami* sretan rođendan!!  :pivo:  lijepo se provedi i zabavi danas! A i tvojim princezama čestitke! Imate onda 3 torte kad je trostruki rođendan  :Grin: 

*Giovi*, *pozitivka* dobrodošle cure!

----------


## CHIARA...

:gaah:   kako sam zaboravna. Ono najbitnije nisam napisla: Mami sretan rođendan tebi i curkama. Sta ste sve na isti dan?
Mala11111 sretno.
Giovi ja spotting ne racunam pod menstruaciju nego tek kad krene prava krv (crvene, a ne smeđa).

----------


## tocekica

Giovi, racunas kad bas krene m. Ja vec 3 dana spottingiram...ali jos nije krenulo...dosta mi je dnevni ulozak...nemam grceve ni nis...samo smedji ,gotovo crni ,spotting

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - blago tebi, brzi ciklus  :Smile:  sretno do kraja  :Smile:  8.dc ovulacija, wooow  :Smile: 

Giovi - da, spotting nije menga... kažu da do njega dođe zbog progesterona. Mogla bi to čekirati, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Znaci po tome ispada da mi je M trajala 2 dana i da mi je danas 6-7DC ...a po simptomima poceli mi danas plodni dani...

----------


## CHIARA...

Da. I mene je iznenadilo da je vec O. I sad si mislim da je mozda i onaj spotting koji mi je pod duphastonima trajao 3 dana mozda bio pocetak M?  :Unsure:

----------


## Giovi

Pola poruke fali...

----------


## Giovi

Ovo je vec druga poruka koju mi ne objavi cijelu...zastoo?

----------


## Giovi

Uglavnom,po app na telefonu dodje mi uvijek u dan,s time da nikad nisam radila razliku...zato me sve to zbunilo...zasad cu pustiti ovako pa sta bude...sad moram samo M uhvatiti...

----------


## MAMI 2

Curke moje hvala vam.

Nismi isti dan, starija je 19. ja 26. a mlađa curka 27.

----------


## Giovi

Mislim,moram uhvatiti Mm....

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - spotting je stara krv i mislim da nemre biti početak M. Tako mi je objasnila gin... hmmm

----------


## CHIARA...

Danas mi je bio drugi doktor i rekla sam mu za to. Na to mi je on odgovorio da njima nije bitno koji nam je dc jer se ionako ravnaju po utz i folikulima.

----------


## iva_777

Mami i tebi i curkama sve najbolje od srca!

----------


## CHIARA...

Iva kako si?  :Kiss:

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Mami draga sretan ti rodendan! Nek ti i rodendanski i bozicni piklon bude  II  na jednoj maloj trakici!
Starijoj cestitke s tjedan dana kasnjenja a mladoj dan ranije saljem!

Chiara drzim fige daj taj ambiciozni folikul urodi plodom, u pravom smislu te rijeci!

Narancice, ne znam da li ima toga kod tebe i da li smiji trudnice  ali postoje one lizalice ma bazi dumbira za djecu kojima je mucno u voznji!
Ja sam ljetos ruknula Draminu i onda malo prije Vratnika lizalicu u usta.
A jedna trudnica (brijem Ninci) je pisala da ih je koristila.
Pitaj cure ja trudnickim temama.

Pozdrave saljem

----------


## tocekica

Te lize su dosta skupe, a imaju skoro jednak sastav bombonima s djumbirom domaceg proizvodjaca( samo sto lizalice imaju mentu, a bomboni imaju ananas ili narancu). Inace vrecica tih bombona kosta koliko i 1 lizalica

----------


## tocekica

Pod jednak sastav mislim da su pune secera i ostalog u tragovima  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

E da, te lizalice su meni super. Ja ih uvijek kupim kada putujem. Ove kaj ja uzimam nisu bas skupe koliko se sjećam... mozda 5-6kn. Ne bi vise ni dala za to.

----------


## CHIARA...

Kamo kupujete bombone i lizalice od đumbira? Ima li ih u vecim centrima?
Jagodice stvarno je ambiciozan...  :Laughing:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam ih u ljekarni našla, male lizalice, bas fine.

----------


## Zelena vila

hvala vam MAMI i Giovi na podržavanju tracka nade, m još nije stigla  :Smile: 

 MAMI, generacijo moja, puuuno svega dobroga i neka treci najbolji moguci dar stigne prije iduceg rođendana!!  :Kiss:   (i neka bude mali deckic  :Grin:  )

----------


## Anka91

Cure dobro jutro. Ja pijem med limun i toplu vodu pa ko je za neka se pridruzi. Opet me lovi neka prehlada pa se ljecim.
Nove cure dobro dosle!
Mami zelim ti sve najbolje.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Anka to ja pijem svako jutro.
Kavica je kuhana!
Zelena vilo hvala!

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. Mami meni bas treba kava pa cu se posluziti.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 27.11.2016 ♥


(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~78.dc *II* 
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~74.dc
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~67.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc 



Odbrojavalice: 


sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## marle

> Bok curke. Evo mene sa inseminacije. Ujutro me probudilo pikanje na desnoj strani i utz je potvrdio O iz desnog jajnika.


Držim fige za plusić!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Držim fige za plusić!


I ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## CHIARA...

Hvala vam curke. Ovaj put cu i testic napraviti za 2 tjedna da ne pijem progesteron bez veze ako ne moram.

----------


## tocekica

Cure, moja m je jako sramezljiva...nemam jos prave krvi...jos je spotting sa sluzi...danas mi je 16 dpo. Posto ne znam dal mi je danas 1 dc ili ne...skinite me s liste  :Sad: . Ja cu se javiti ponovno na listu kad mi ff malo poslozi ciklus  :Wink: . Mjerim bazalnu pa cu vise znati...jos mi nije pala ispid coverlinea.

----------


## CHIARA...

Tocekica prije koliko dana si radila test? Ako temperatura nije pala, mozda ni M nece doci.  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Moja M je stigla. Pišite sutra *2dc*.

----------


## MAMI 2

Šiškice baš mi je žao. 

Tocekice 1. dc je kad krene baš krv.

----------


## tocekica

Danas opet radila test i neg. Evo pojavila se crvena krv... sutra 2dc.

----------


## Natalie38

Vecer cure. Malo skicnuh do vas i vidim sve neke tuzne vijesti pa si mislim da je krajnje vrijeme za kakav plusic. Tko nam je slijedeci? 
Niti kod mene nista novoga. Ovulaciju ako je bila smo pokrili koliko smo mogli jer ovaj tjedan mi me M nocna tako da nece biti bas neke prilike. Mada misli da je ionako vec prosla. Sve mi je nekako zbrda zdola. Al opet podsvjesno se nadam da ce biti plusic pa da lijepo zapakiram pokloncic ispod bora.

----------


## MonaLi

Tocekica - ako M krene navečer tek iduci dan se računa kao 1. Eto to sam neki dan u Petrovoj opet čula od doktorice. Znam da ti sad to nije neka razlika i nije ekstra bitno, ali ako ce ti ikada biti bitno  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 28.11.2016 ♥


(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~79.dc *II* 
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~75.dc
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~68.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc 
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc



Odbrojavalice: 


sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavicaaaaaa!

Tocekice stavila sam ti 1.dc jer ti je sinoć krenulo, ako hoćeš promjenim sutra.

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure!! 
Evo ja pijem vec drugu kavicu...
Nego imam nekoliko pitanja za cure koje su vec bile u blazenom stanju... Jeste li smanjile kolicinu kave u razdobljima prije plusica? I jeste li svaki dan bebile ili svaki drugi? 
Ja ovaj mjesec odlucila da cemo svaki dan,samo ne pita se samo mene...a pored svakodnevnih (o njegovim pricam

----------


## Giovi

(o njegovim pricam

----------


## Giovi

Obaveza,stresa,umora i sl. Mislim da mi svi kompletici iz sexy shopa nebi pomogli...

----------


## tocekica

> Jutro!
> Kavicaaaaaa!
> 
> Tocekice stavila sam ti 1.dc jer ti je sinoć krenulo, ako hoćeš promjenim sutra.


Ostavo ovako.

----------


## MonaLi

Jutro curke. Da li netko zna kaj je sa stranicom od foruma?? Na poslu mi na kompu opce neda otvoriti stranicu, i tako mi je od četvrtka :/  pise da je harmful??

----------


## Giovi

Meni je otvori ali mi poruke reže...

----------


## Anka91

Jutro cure evo i mene na kavi. I mene nesta zeza otvaranje foruma ja idem samo preko moba i nece mi od prve isto se nesta pojavljuje

----------


## CHIARA...

Tako i meni preko kompa. Ali nekako ipak dođem na stranicu.

----------


## MonaLi

Ufff vec sam mislila da su meni na poslu zabranili na forum s obzirom da trenutno vise surfam nego sto radim  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hahahaha
Sutra pregled? Drzim fige za vise folikulica...

----------


## iva_777

Dan curke!




> Iva kako si?


A dobro sam. Nadala sam se da ce krenuti prirodno, ali nije. Sutra je dan D. Jedna izgubljena bitka ne znaci izgubljen rat. 
Nadam se da cu kroz mjesec, najkasnije dva nazad kod vas na listu  :Wink: , a do onda drzim fige svima za sto vise plusica  :Shy kiss:

----------


## CHIARA...

Zao mi je da je tako zavrsilo. Znaci ipak moras na kiretazu jer tablete nisu djelovale? Kazu da nakon spontanog imas velike sanse opet ostati trudna. Kad se oporavis, bit ce opet trudnoca.  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - hvala i ja držim fige da sutra vec ima nesto konkretno za vidjeti, pa makar jedan  :Smile: 

Iva -drži se sutra, onda dođi sebi i idemo dalje svi skupa  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Koji ti je sutra dc? I koliko klomifena pijes? Citala sam da je inseminacija najuspjesnija ako ima 3-4 folikula, a ja uvijek mogu imati samo 1 jer nema stimulacije.  :Sad:

----------


## sarasvati

Dobar dan, svima... Nije me bilo bas preko vikenda - MAMI, sretan ti rođendan!! 
Chiara, nadam se da je uspjelo u nedjelju, MonaLi nadam se da ce tebi biti uspjesno sutra (ili je sutra samo pregled?). 

Iva, dakle sutra...nema odgode? Jesi uopce pocela krvariti? Drž se, da sa sto manje bola prođe. 

Nove cure, dobro dosle. 

A o meni malo..., ja od sinoć povraćam i trčim na wc. I slaba sam i bljak.

----------


## Giovi

Sarasvati meni to mirise.na stupice...

----------


## sarasvati

A bolje su mirisali prvi put :D

----------


## CHIARA...

> Sarasvati meni to mirise.na stupice...


I meni. S obzirom na dc, sve je moguce. Kad ces piskiti?
Ja sam u subotu imala inseminaciju i sad cekam...   :Cekam:

----------


## Giovi

Chiara,koliko ti sada moras cekati?

----------


## CHIARA...

Isto 14 dana nakon ovulacije bih vec trebala znati dali je uspjelo. Ovulacija je bila u subotu.  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Brzo ce to...Znaci 12mj. mjesec ce nam biti pravi mjesec darivanja...  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi meni je to cijela vjecnost. Ne prolazi mi brzo.

----------


## Giovi

A znam...  :Sad:

----------


## Giovi

Za 2 dana meni zavrsavaju plodni dani pa ti se pridruzim u odbrojavanju.  :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Giovi* kako pratis plodne dane?

----------


## Giovi

Po tupom osjecaju i napetosti unutra i iscjetku... jucer je pocelo lagano probadanje,danas mi je pritisak kao kad imam stvari i sutra,mozda i prekosutra ce bi vjerojatno opet lagano...ja te dane osjetim skoro jace nego pms.

----------


## CHIARA...

Da nisam isla na utz ovaj mjesec, ne bih imala pojma da mi je ovulacija na 8 dc. A prosli mjesec je bila na 16 dc. Ja se po nicemu ne mogu ravnati nego po utz.

----------


## MonaLi

*Chiara* - sutra mi je 12.dc, valjda bu se nekaj vidjelo  :Cekam:  Sumnjam da ću i ja imati više folikula, ja osjećam već malo jajnike ali ništa više nego inače pred O... hmmm 
Vidjet ćemo ujutro kakvo je stanje, kuha li se šta  :Cekam:  Ja ću još vjerojatno dobiti i štopericu koja je čisti hcg i nesmijem piškiti prije 14.dpo jer ona ostaje u tijelo do 12 dana, pa bi mogla imati lažno pozitivan test.

*Sarasvati* - sutra je UZV, a ko zna kaj će vidjeti, hmmm Nadam se da će uskoro biti inseminacija...

Da i ja ovulaciju baš osjetim, par dana pikanje jajnika i na dan O neki pritisak kao... Iako nemam ni iscjedak baš, samo sam možda malo više vlažna dole...

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona sretno sutra i javi se s lijepim vijestima.

----------


## Giovi

Jutrooo cure...kako ste danas?
Evo kavica je skuhana pa se posluzite...  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Jutro žene, ja imam jedno pitanje... Upoznavanje sam obavila tamo gdje je predviđeno za to  :Smile:  ali mogu i ovdje mozda sam čak i našla dio sto me zanima i gdje se svi bavite istim kao problemom...   
Da li netko prati plodne Dane preko ovih kalendara sto podržava svaki pametni telefon...tj kad ga skineš pa ga imaš? Da li je to pouzdano?

----------


## MonaLi

Evo me sa FM, 12.dc- jedan folikul, ali tek je 11mm tako da moram opet u petak na UZV, nisam bas prezadovoljna ali ok bar je jedan tu  :Smile:

----------


## November

Ne stignem se javljati nikako!!! Grr jedva čekam novu godinu i malo mira.

Ja sam jučer osjetila žiganje jajnika, onako pikanje, ali ovaj mj nisam imala onu specifičnu nadutost i pritisak dolje. Sluzi ima stalno. Nemam pojma, ne pratim iskreno baš...

Vidjet ćemo sve kroz mjesec-dva.

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure.
Mona ne brini, bitno je da raste. I meni je prosli mjesec bila kasnije O tako da ti to jos sve stigne narasti.

----------


## MonaLi

Super, a sad se idem nalijevati sa ciklom  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Koliki ti je endometrij? Mislis da ti treba cikla?

----------


## sarasvati

'dan! Danas sam među živima. 

Kako su to povezani cikla i endometrij?

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 29.11.2016 ♥


(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~80.dc *II* 
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~76.dc
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~69.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 54.dc 
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi!

Mona narast će folikul a ti uživaj u cikli!
Sarasvati od cikle je deblji endometrij.

Moja m napokon gotova i idemo u nove pobjede. Samo sam skužila da imam samo 1 trakicu.

----------


## CHIARA...

I od ananasa je deblji endometrij. Ako nekome zatreba da zna.  :Yes:

----------


## Giovi

Vidim da su sve namirnice koje uglavnom ne volim dobre za nesto. 
Za sta je dobra kava? :D
Zelena vila,kad je testic?

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - endometrij mi je 6.2 sto je dobro za ovu fazu ciklusa, do ovulacije ce jos biti i deblji, ali za svaki slučaj pijem casu cikle 5 dana  :Smile: 

Sarasvati - ginekolozi ne vole kad im kažeš da pijes ciklu za prokrvljenost endometrija ali ja sam se par puta uvjerila da kad je nisam pila mi je endo bio najtanji  :Smile:  pa nece škoditi par dana da pijem  :Smile: 

Giovi - kava je dobra za živce  :Smile:  to je najvažnije  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Meni nije trebalo pa nisam nista pila. Endometrij mi je uvijek dobar, trolinijski. A danas sam jela ananas-svjezi, iako u ovoj fazi ciklusa to vise nije bitno, ali ga volim. Prije pola godine me mpo pitao da li pijem nesto za endometrij jer mi je bio 13 pa se iznenadio, a nista nisam pila.

----------


## Giovi

Ocito sam ja jos neupucena u sve...kada treba biti deblji a kada tanji? Ili treba biti samo deblji?
Sarasvati jel i ti piskis brzo?

----------


## CHIARA...

Najtanji je na pocetku ciklusa. Onda se pocinje debljati. Ako ostane tako debel, onda je doslo do trudnoce. U suprotnom se endometrij oljusti i ode s menstruacijom.

----------


## Giovi

Aaaa...ok...hvala na odgovoru.  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

Chiara - da srećom ni ja nemam problema sa endometrijem, uvijek je taman čak i dok sam na klomifenu... ali sad sam na duploj dozi klomifena pa cu malo podebljati ciklom ipak. Nikad ne znas  :Smile: 

Gdje su nam trudnice? Kad ce novo odbrojavanje?  :Smile:

----------


## Zelena vila

cure moje, onaj moj tracak nade se pretvorio u drugu crticu!!  :Smile: 
 i zato vas sve veselo sipam sa trudnickom prašinom!!  :Smile: 

 no istovremeno sam i preplavljena strahom jer sam iz nekog, nepoznatog razloga sklona spontanima pa tako imam pet izgubljenih trudnoća iza sebe ( i dvije male srecice  :Smile:  ), tako da cu vam ja sada dan po dan...  

 i sve vas opet siiiiiiiiiiiiiiipam  :Trep trep:

----------


## Ribica 1

Vilo cestitam!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Zelena vilo - čestitaaaaam  :Smile:  
Sretno do kraja i javljaj nam se  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ooooo, vilo!! Zakon! Čestitam!! 

Ja nista ne znam sto i kako uoči trudnoće (hvala, Mona!), osim ono sto svi rade, ali znam sto i zasto tijekom trudnoće (koliko se sjecam). Mozda bih trebala razmisliti da si pomognem s nečim. Godina je iza nas. 

Giovi, necu ja tako skoro piškiti. Jos dok dođe 28. dan pa prođe neko vrijeme..., onda.

----------


## sarasvati

I dobro jutro svima! Ako stignem skuhati, nudim caj! 
Spremam se za posao  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Vilo cestitaaaaaaaaaammmm!!! Neka bude, kako kazu,skolski. I ja mislim da taj stres i strah vise igra ulogu sada i zato ne briniiii i ne razmisljaj previse nego uzivaaaaaajjjj!!  :Wink: 
Curke,kavica je skuhana ali s obzirom da je -6 pozurite,ohladiti ce se...  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro Nirvana...tek sad sam vidjela tvoju poruku... ja jedino sto imam je taj kalendar na telefonu ali on mi sto se plodnih dana tice sluzi okvirno. On mi najvise pomaze kod pracenja duzine ciklusa,plodne dane bas osjetim pa se po tom osjecaju vodim.

----------


## Giovi

Sarasvati meni i dalje ti mirisis na stupice...  :Smile:

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja sam jutros prvi put otkad pratim 100 posto sigurna da ovuliram danas. Ustala sam iz kreveta i samo osjetim kako mi se nešto slijeva niz nogu. Već sam pomislila kako je došla vještica, kad ono sluz, ona predivna prozirna sluz! 
Dragi je već bio otišao na posao, malo mi je falilo da ga ne nazovem da se vrati i obavi posao. :D A ko za inat jučer nismo bebili!!! Danas ćemo, i popodne i navečer..  :Smile: 

Ja imam kalendar na mobu al to mi je također više za praćenje ciklusa okvirno. Mada evo, sad mi piše kako je danas ovulacija i izgleda da je točno. Al za to trebaju biti baš oni uredni školski ciklusi da se u to može pouzdati (a takvi ciklusi su više iznimka nego pravilo).

Vilo čestitke od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Trk kod dragog na posao... :D
Meni je po toj aplikaciji O isto danas ali probadanje i pritisak i iscjedak su mi bili 9 i 10DC tako da smo mi bebili skoro svaki dan,a nadam se da cemo i danas,za svaki slucaj... 
Napisala sam negdje prije da za ovaj mjesec imam vojni plan...samo cekam da me Mm posalje k vragu... :D

----------


## marle

*Zelena vila* čestitaaaaam!!!

----------


## Narancica000

*Zelena vilo* cestitam od srca!!! 
Vibram ~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica drzi svoje mame do termina  :Heart: 

*Mona, Chiara* drzim fige da vasi folikuli prerastu u pravi bozicni poklon - viiiisoku betu! Od srca vam to zelim.  :Kiss: 

*Jagodice, November, Sarasvati, Mami, Giovi, Marle* i ostale, na vas prosipam vagon prasine, nek se nadje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :grouphug:

----------


## Pozitivka

Jutro curke,

*Giovi* hvala za kavicu, moja je bome baš hladna  :Coffee:  al paše svejedno!
*Chiara i Sarasvati* navijam za Božićni + 
*Nirvana* ja ti koristim od aplikacija FF (fertility friend) i Ovia Fertility - upisujem bazalne (i ostale simptome) jer mjerim svako jutro, ok su mi obje aplikacije, FF pouzdaniji jer mi točnije prikaže kad je bila ovulacija, a Ovia mi je više user friendly-ljepša i šarenija  :Grin: 
*MonaLi* držim fige za folikul  :Heart: 
*Zelena Vilo* čestitam, želim ti prekrasnu trudnoću i natovari nas sve s tom trudničkom prašinom!!!

----------


## tocekica

pvo je već drugi put da mi je nestala poruka...
da ponovimo;
*Vilo*, čestitam ti od srca.
*Giovi*, hvala na kavici
*Sarasvati*, upravo pijuckam zeleni čaj.
*November* znači danas ozbiljna akcija. ja danas počinjem s ozbiljnijim vježbanjem svaki drugi dan do M ili II.*Pozitivka*, ja koristim FF, ali samo sam prošli mjesec mjerila bazalnu. Od sutra mjerim ponovno...ukočila sam se pa sam na brufenima i zato ne mjerim ovih dana.

----------


## CHIARA...

*Zelena vilo* cestitam. Ne brini se, bit ce sve u redu.  :Smile: 
*Giovi* hvala na kavici.
*Iva* jesi kuci ili u bolnici? Kako je proslo?  :Kiss:

----------


## MonaLi

Hvala curke na navijanju za folikul, ja mu tepam od jutra, da samo raste  :Very Happy:

----------


## CHIARA...

Hoce Mona, hoce. U petak opet fm?

----------


## Giovi

Svako jutro jedno jaje, folikulicu snagu daje...ako si gladan jos,voca imam pun kos...
Folikulicu moj mali sa ciklom se nahrani... da mi budes velik i jak i da za tebe cuje svak... :D

----------


## tocekica

> Hvala curke na navijanju za folikul, ja mu tepam od jutra, da samo raste


~~~~~~da za par dana tepaš mrvici

----------


## Nivana

Oho,. Posto se uopće ne snalazim,. Još neznam di kad pišem jer još uvijek čekam odobrenje da mi puste post... Malo se pogubim... A i tek sam sad vidjela da ste mi odgovorile... 

Uglavnom i ja san u plodnim danima, relativno mi moj kalendar sve to tocno kaze... I hopsalu smo Ko ludi., danas je dan ovulacije,. .. Vidjet ce mo za 14 dana šta ce biti...


Ali već 4 mj ništa ...:/

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - Hahahaha predobro, bas si me nasmijala sada  :Wink: 

Chiara - da u petak opet FM, mozda za vikend bude inseminacija vidit ćemo, necu se nista nadati da se ne zbediram u petak.

Tocekica - hvala ti  :Smile:  samo da ne pukne prije petka Hehe

----------


## Munkica

Velike cestitke, Zelena vilo! 
A svima ostalima lijepi i sretni folikuli i debeli endometriji. 
Danas mi je 22. DC, jos 6 dana do bete. Kao i uvijek, simptomi su tu  :Smile:  inace ne mjerim redovito bazalnu, ali sam sada iz fore izmjerila temperaturu i visa mi je za 0,5 stupnja nego inace. I imam prozirno zuti iscjedak. Sise otpadaju. Poprilican sam karakter sto se piskenja na testove tice, ali me ovaj ciklus sve nesto kopka. Daleko je utorak!

----------


## Anka91

Zelena vilo cestitam!
Mona i ja navijam za folikul. 
Ja stigla od dr za stitnjacu i dalje piti tablete kontrola svakih 6 tjedana.

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 30.11.2016 ♥




(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~81.dc *II* 
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~77.dc
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~70.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 55.dc 
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32.dc II
sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.c 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Zelena vilo čestitam!
Mona ~~~~~~~~~~za petak i dobre vjesti!
Chiara mislim na tebe.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mami i ja tebi zelim jedno malo bozicno cudo.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami i ja tebi zelim jedno malo bozicno cudo.


Hvala draga!

----------


## CHIARA...

> Hvala draga!


 :Kiss: 


Ne znam da li se ovako javno smije postaviti pitanje koje me zanima? Nadam se da nije protiv pravila...  Naime, zanima me da li se moze kao prije, kad ostanem trudna da me netko prijavi jer sam trenutno nezaposlena?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Giovi

Koliko ja znam moze...s time da ti placas troskove zdravstvenog,mirovinskog i ostalih obaveznih minimalnih troskova koje inace placa poslodavac. To bi ti najbolje bilo napraviti kod nekog bivseg gazde za kojeg znas da nije

----------


## Giovi

To bi ti najbolje bilo napraviti kod nekog bivseg gazde za koga znas da nije pokvaren,da je ok i s kojim si ostala u dobrim odnosima. S time da se mozes jos i raspitati na socijalnom o uvjetima koji se moraju ispuniti da bi poslodavac dobio i dodatnu naknadu za zaposlenje nezaposlene pa su ti tako sanse vece.

----------


## Beti3

> Ne znam da li se ovako javno smije postaviti pitanje koje me zanima? Nadam se da nije protiv pravila...  Naime, zanima me da li se moze kao prije, kad ostanem trudna da me netko prijavi jer sam trenutno nezaposlena?


Radije nemoj, rigorozne su kontrole. I nećeš moći odmah na bolovanje, jer bi u HZZOu zasvirala sirena  :Wink:  i odmah bi kaznama sredili tvoga liječnika, a možda i poslodavca.
Čak i one stvarno zaposlene moraju dokazivati da nisu znale za trudnoću u trenutku zaposlenja i da im je baš tako problematična da moraju na bolovanje, ako je to brzo nakon početka rada.

No, kao nezaposlena mama isto imaš pravo na rodiljni i roditeljski dopust, ako si zdravstveno osigurana u Hrvatskoj.  I cijelo to vrijeme ide ti radni staž (od poroda do 1. djetetovog rođendana)

----------


## Zelena vila

cure drage, hvala vam svima!!  :grouphug: 
 puuno mi znacite jer me u stvarnom svijetu malo tko razumije, pa šutim..   a to mi pak teško pada jer imam potrebu da se za svaku moju mrvicu zna, ma koliko kratko bila sa mnom..   zato vam stvarno hvala na svakoj dobroj želji, cestitki i vibricama  :Kiss: 

 i hocu, javljati cu vam se i dalje, i cekati vaša cuda  :Smile: 
 i siiiiiiiiiiipam  :Trep trep:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 01.12.2016 ♥




(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~82.dc *II* 
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~78.dc
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~71.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 56.dc 
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc *II*
sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.c 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## Suncokret1983

Drage trudilice, ja sam zadnjih mjeseci poprilično zabušavala u praćenju ciklusa. 
Drago mi je vidjeti da ima puno novih trudnica  :Smile: 

Mami, danas mi je *17 dc.*

----------


## iva_777

*Zelena vilooooo* cestitaaaaaam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ajde sada kak se veli sve skolski i lagano!

*Mona, Mami, Chiara, Sarasvati* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ plusice na sunce!

*Chiara* doma sam i dobro sam. Sve sam napisala na spontanima. Necu ovdje, ovo je tema za veselje i radost.

Nove curke dobro nam dosle i jos brze nam otisle medju trudnice!

Brojim dane da vam se vratim  :Wink:

----------


## Giovi

Jutro cure....
Kavica skuhana...
Zelena vilo, vjerujem da si htjela napisati koliko god tvoja mrvica dugo bila sa tobom i koliko god te tvoja mrvica kasnije sutala u trbuhu... :D
Iva,neces se ni okrenuti a vec ces biti s nama... :Wink:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke. Giovi hvala na kavici.
Beti nisam odmah mislila otvarati bolovanje nego nakon par mjeseci-4-5.

----------


## Pozitivka

Pozdrav curke,

*Giovi* koju aplikaciju na mobu koristiš?
*Chiara* znam za dva slučaja (sestra i sestrična) koje su nakon što su saznale da su trudne stupile u radni odnos, same su si plaćale doprinose tih par mjeseci dok nisu otišle na porodiljni (tj. gazdi su dale lovu a on je normalno uplaćivao preko poslovnog računa), nisu imali nikakvih problema,a je li to po zakonu  :Grin:  vjerojatno ne!

----------


## Beti3

> Bok curke. Giovi hvala na kavici.
> Beti nisam odmah mislila otvarati bolovanje nego nakon par mjeseci-4-5.


Bolovanje je problem. Ako se zaposliš, uplaćuješ svaki mjesec doprinose, OK je. Ali, ne smiješ na bolovanje. A ako otvoriš porodiljni nakon manje od 6 mjeseci od zaposlenja, može se dogoditi da te traže novac natrag. Dobro se raspitaj, na vrijeme. 
Od 1.1.2017 vrijedit će novi zakon o porodiljnim naknadama, pa će možda biti drugačije.




> Pozdrav curke,
> 
> 
> *Chiara* znam za dva slučaja (sestra i sestrična) koje su nakon što su saznale da su trudne stupile u radni odnos, same su si plaćale doprinose tih par mjeseci dok nisu otišle na porodiljni (tj. gazdi su dale lovu a on je normalno uplaćivao preko poslovnog računa), nisu imali nikakvih problema,a je li to po zakonu  vjerojatno ne!


Ali, nisu išle na bolovanje? Tada je, recimo, OK.
Iako, ne znam koliko je to potrebno.
Od 1.1. će majke prijavljene kao nezaposlene imati svaki mjesec, od kad se dijete rodi, preko 2300,00 naknade svaki mjesec do djetetovog 1. rođendana. Kažu da će domaćice i studentice imati i dalje kao do sada 1600 kuma. Treba se na vrijeme prijaviti na Zavod za zapošljavanje, ako će to stvarno biti tako.

----------


## MonaLi

Da, bas sam gledala vijesti, povećat ce se i minimalac za porodiljni sa 2600kn na 4000kn, to je vec super.

----------


## Giovi

> Pozdrav curke, 
> 
> *Giovi* koju aplikaciju na mobu koristiš?
> *Chiara* znam za dva slučaja (sestra i sestrična) koje su nakon što su saznale da su trudne stupile u radni odnos, same su si plaćale doprinose tih par mjeseci dok nisu otišle na porodiljni (tj. gazdi su dale lovu a on je normalno uplaćivao preko poslovnog računa), nisu imali nikakvih problema,a je li to po zakonu  vjerojatno ne!


Koristim "menstrualni kalendar".
Meni je na hrvatskom naziv. Ikonica je crvena knjizica na kojoj je svijetlo rozi cvjetic. Skinula sam neki dan neki  koji se ovdje spomenuo ali mi se uopce nije svidio pa sam ga odmah obrisala.

----------


## Giovi

I skuzila sam kako se odgovara na pojedinu poruku...juhuuuuu...jos da nadjem ove vase smajlice .... :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Za smajlice kliknes na ovog zutog smajlica.  :Klap:

----------


## CHIARA...

Beti hvala na odgovoru. Znaci bilo bi ok kad bih onda uplacivala do kraja trudnoce? Bolje da imam radni staz u toj godini.

----------


## Giovi

> Za smajlice kliknes na ovog zutog smajlica.


A nemam nikakvog ponudjenog...mozda jer sam na mobu? Bo... naci cu ih ja... :D

----------


## Nivana

Da li se minimalac za porodiljni odražava na sve županije/ gradove  ili...

----------


## Giovi

> Da li se minimalac za porodiljni odražava na sve županije/ gradove  ili...


http://klokanica.24sata.hr/trudnoca/...unu-placu-2262

----------


## Giovi

> http://klokanica.24sata.hr/trudnoca/...unu-placu-2262


Ne spominje posebno zupanije tako da bi trebalo biti za cijelu Rh isto,s time da su jucer na dnevniku spominjali da od 1.1.2017. Minimalac raste

----------


## Nivana

Znaci to je samo za zaposlene mame, a one koje nisu zaposlene ostaju na istom... Bas sam gledala na dnevniku da taj zakon povećanja  nastupa tek poslje 1.7 ako dođe do toga.. Sve živo čitam da mi sto prije prođu dani... Daj boze da menga ne dođe... Još 10 dana...

----------


## November

Jutro!

Ja ne znam šta je meni sa sluzi ovaj ciklus, imam je na litre. Svako jutro, cijeli dan, svaku večer...Dragi se također čudi :D

Nego, jučer navečer mi se dogodilo nešto, neko titranje u maternici, zapravo ni ne znam gdje točno, ali dolje negdje, kao da mi je leptir unutra i maše krilima :D Trajalo je cca 10 sek, već sam pomislila ovo je sigurno beba hahahah...Što je naravno nemoguće da išta osjetim tako rano...Ali razveselilo me!

----------


## Giovi

Eh da November. Sad pocinje vrijeme svih simptoma i ne simptoma... :D ja sam jucer isla 3 puta na veliku (normalan izgled) nuzdu i pogodi koja mi je prva misao bila s obzirom da idem MOZDA jednom? Hahah... a danas me probudio grozan san da je pocelo sve nesto curiti iz mene i da je na kraju kao loptica na boru visio mali fetus...uzas...od svih mogucih najranijih simptoma sto sam nasla na netu ovi se ne spominju. Mozda sam trebala traziti u kategoriji "psihijatrija"? :O

----------


## Giovi

Divne li poruke za dobro jutro...uf...ispricavam se cure...i zelim vam stvarno dobro jutro i jos ljepsi i uspjesniji dan sa puno sretnih vijesti...  :Smile:

----------


## November

Sad čitkaram o tom treperenju u maternici, piše po forumima da ako se desi 1-2 dana nakon O da znači odbacivanje, a 10+ dana nakon = da može biti znak T. Ja naravno ne znam točno kad je meni bila O i prestat ću se s tim zamarati!!!!!!!

+ sinoć sam se baš koma osjećala, onako kao da mi je teško postojati, disati, nikako se namjestiti, sjedem - umorim se, napravim 2 koraka - kao da sam vrt okopavala...

Opet sam počela manevrirati s umišljanjem simptoma...

Joj ja sam nedavno sanjala da me muž ostavio jer nema bebe.  :Sad: 
A bio je tako divan poslije dok me tješio <3

----------


## Narancica000

Pozdrav cure, ima caja za trudnicu?  :Smile: 

Dosla sam vam samo posipati prasinu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dajte da jos malo ukrasimo ovu listu  :grouphug:  zagrljaj vam saljem!

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok cure. 
Giovi prepao me ovaj tvoj jezivi san.  :Shock: 
Narancice kako si ti? Ljubi bebicu u trbuhu od mene.  :Kiss:   Ja sam sad u onoj fazi kad ne mozes ne primjetiti da se nesto događa u trbuhu, 6 dpo i stalno osluskujem neke simptome, a znam da od toga nema nista.

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona kako je prosla folikulometrija?

----------


## Narancica000

Dobro sam *Chiara*, malo prehladjeno ali sad i to vec prolazi. Mucnine kak su dosle, tako su i prosle i sad sam dosla u onu fazu kad se vise uopce ne osjecam trudno. Izuzev probadanja u maternici prilikom kihanja i naglih pokreta  :lool:  
Jos uvijek ne znam datum prvog uzv-a pa sam u iscekivanju  :štrika: 

Kako se ti osjecas sada? Onako opce stanje? 6dpo se vec moze osjetiti nesto, ali i ne mora!

----------


## MonaLi

Bok curke, bila sam u Petrovoj danas, i imam 2 vodeća folikula ipak  :Smile:  jedan je 13mm a drugi 14mm, endometrij je 9, doktorica je zadovoljna, kaze da opet dođem u ponedjeljak. Kaze da ce biti kasnija ovulacija.

November - znam da je tesko ne razmišljati o svemu tome ali ko zna, mozda uskoro budu dvije crtice  :Smile:  ajde malo pozitive  :Smile: 

Narancice - kako si nam??? hvala na prašini, samo sipaj, treba nam  :Smile: 

Chiara - kada planiraš test raditi? Imas vec određen dan?

----------


## CHIARA...

> Dobro sam *Chiara*, malo prehladjeno ali sad i to vec prolazi. Mucnine kak su dosle, tako su i prosle i sad sam dosla u onu fazu kad se vise uopce ne osjecam trudno. Izuzev probadanja u maternici prilikom kihanja i naglih pokreta  
> Jos uvijek ne znam datum prvog uzv-a pa sam u iscekivanju 
> 
> Kako se ti osjecas sada? Onako opce stanje? 6dpo se vec moze osjetiti nesto, ali i ne mora!


Dobro se oscjecam. Stalno se nesto dolje događa i to je to. Imam bolove (ne jake) u trbuhu i pikanje. Tako je bilo i prosli mjesec pa sipak. Kad ces saznati datum pregleda?
Mona drugu subotu sam planirala. Tada je 14 dpo. Da ne pijem bezveze tablete ako ne moram.  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Chiara vjeruj mi i mene je prepao...onako za dobro jutro... :/
Znas da i ja imam neke bolove dolje i probadanja samo sad ja vise razmisljam da nisam mozda fulala O jer mi po kalendaru jucer bila sredina ciklusa ali po simptomima tj sluzi i drugacijem probadanju i ostalom mi bila prije 4-5dana. Mislim da je ovo sad razdoblje najveca psihijatrija...

Mona znaci cikla je pomogla?  :Smile: 

Narancice,evo ja odlucila smanjiti kolicinu kave pa upravo pijem crni caj s mlijekom. Posluzi se... 
A Za bebaca je domacica sa kokosom...  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

> Oho,. Posto se uopće ne snalazim,. Još neznam di kad pišem jer još uvijek čekam odobrenje da mi puste post... Malo se pogubim... A i tek sam sad vidjela da ste mi odgovorile... 
> 
> Uglavnom i ja san u plodnim danima, relativno mi moj kalendar sve to tocno kaze... I hopsalu smo Ko ludi., danas je dan ovulacije,. .. Vidjet ce mo za 14 dana šta ce biti...
> 
> 
> Ali već 4 mj ništa ...:/


I ja prilicno nova ovdje i ludila sam sa tim odobravanjem poruka jer dok se odobri ovdje se natipka vec dosta poruka a ta ide medju stare jer je u to vrijeme napisana. Eto tako sam ja sad tek vidjela ovu tvoju. 
Uglavnom,neka i tebi za 14 dana budu stupici da upotpunimo ovu listu..  :Wink:

----------


## Narancica000

Neznam kada cu, nadam se da ce se dogodit u roku od 2 tjedna! Sada sam 10+2 tt a kazu da oko 12 tt rade prvi uzv.

Zadnji i dobitni ciklus mi je vec stvarno bilo neugodno pisat simptome, jer sam prije znala sama sebi ispast glupa sa razniraznim simptomima pa nista! 
A iz toga sam naucila da se simptomi pmsa i rane trudnoce zapravo uopce ne razlikuju. Ali uopce! 
Niti sam imala iscjedak, tu i tamo neka probadanja, sise me bolile kao i inace pred M. Ma sve isto kao kad trebam dobit M. Jedino sto se kod mene dogadjalo je to da sam se osjecala naceto, kao da ce me prehlada uhvatit jer mi je bilo hladno stalno, i malo sam umorna bila ali to sam pripisivala tome sto mi je malena bila pod temepraturom tih dana. Mislila sam da sam pokupila od nje virozu, medjutim meni je taj osjecaj zapravo ostao stalan!

*Chiara* hocu ti reci zapravo da se ne oslanjas na simptome jer kao sto znas, ne reagira svaka zena isto.
Ja bi ti savjetovala da osluskujes jedino sebe, svoj nekakav osjecaj a simptomi su tu da nas eto, samo zbunjuju!  :Smile: 

*Giovi* ajme domacica  :Zaljubljen:  mislim da kad dodem u Hr da cu se vratit sa 5kg u plusu koliko mi fale svi nasi domaci proizvodi! 
Hvala na caju i keksicima :D Ja sam kavu pila do samog pocetka trudnoce, i obozavam kavu i miris kave ali sa nekih 5tt mi je postala kisela i sad ju ne mogu ni zamislit iako mi vise nije muka. Nadam se da ce se vratiti ljubav prema kavi, jer ce mi trebat kad rodim  :lool: 

*Mona* onaj mali folikulcic se udruzio sa jos jednim bratom folikulom i sad su zajedno jaci  :Grin:  
Nadam se da ces u ponedjeljak doci sa odlicnim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Super da je netko vidio...yeey glupo mi bilo šta komentirat kad Ko zna kad ce biti pušteno... Dotad samo gluposti... Pozz svima

----------


## CHIARA...

Mona koji ti je dc? Sad te nema na listi pa se ne mogu ravnati po tome.  Iako mislim da ti je 16 dc. Kako uspjevas pobjeci s posla na fm, da li je bilo problema?

----------


## sarasvati

Dobar dan!

Spremne za vikend?  :Grin: 

Ja ne pijem kavu tako da sam u trudnoći prestala piti crni čaj. I nisam ga pila valjda do druge godine, hahaha. Nepotrebno, naravno, ali ne znam zasto sam tako htjela. 
A alkohol jos uvijek ne pijem. od sestog mjeseca 2013.

Moj glavni simptom je bio umor, ali nisam razmišljala o simptomima jer je to bio prvi ciklus da se ne štitimo. Zapravo ni sad ne razmišljam o simptomima. Takva sam valjda nekakva  :Embarassed: 

Ugodan vam vikend želim, ukoliko se ne javim do ponedjeljka, da vam se puno naračicine prašine ulovi!

*iva*, nadam se da ne boli jako!

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 02.12.2016 ♥




(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~83.dc *II* 
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~72.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc 
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34.dc *II*
sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc

----------


## CHIARA...

Sta je s Mono? Na listi je, a dugo se nije javila... Sara zaboravila sam, kad piskis?

----------


## Giovi

Ma Sarasvati ima plus kao kuca samo nas namjerno drzi u neizvjesnosti... :D

----------


## sarasvati

Chiara, necu sigurno tjedan dana. Danas je 28. dan pa cu joj dati jos koji dan da dođe ako misli doci. I ovo bi mi bila prva M nakon prve poslije bo. (Prva nakon prve!, hahaha)
Giove, ti njušiš moj plus :D

Mono, pise na spontanima. Ne znam zastao nam se ne javi ovdje. Monoooo!  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Drzim ti fige da vjestica ni ne dođe i da popiskis debele crtice.

----------


## MonaLi

Giovi - da da mislim da cikla pomaze  :Smile:  ako nista sigurno ne šteti Hehe

Chiara - 16.dc je da, bit ce kasna O, samo da naprave inseminaciju na vrijeme :/ ja ti za FM uzimam bolovanje, jer bi inace kasnila na posao 4h, a toliko bas ne smijem  :Smile: 

Narancice - držim fige da ti pregled bude sto prije, da se opustis malo vise  :Wink: 
Da, moj folikul našao prijatelja, Haha to je sigurno od mog tepanja da raste Haha

----------


## Giovi

Da, moj folikul našao prijatelja, Haha to je sigurno od mog tepanja da raste Haha[/QUOTE]

To je od moje pjesmice...hahaha
Jutro cure... kavica je tu...i kompot od jabuka za nase trudnice...  :Smile:

----------


## CHIARA...

Bok curke.
Nesto slabije tipkamo u zadnje vrijeme. Nadam se da je to zato sto smo vrijedne.  :Klap:

----------


## Giovi

A ja sam zavrsila ovaj mjesec sa bebanjem...sad samo uzivanje,relaksacija nakon posla i odbrojavanje... :D
Da si skratim vrijeme cekanja i iscekivanja kupila sam na kupime.hr masazu od 1.30h za sljedeci tjedan,ceka me wellnes i planiram u Zg na Advent par dana...  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

*Giovi* - vidiš da, možda je pjesmica, daj još malo zapjevaj onda :D
Joj Zagreb je preeeeedivan ove godine, baš je posebna atmosfera u gradu  :Smile:  Hrana i piće na svakom uglu  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Folikulicu moj mali,ne daj da te novi prijatelj udavi..  budi snazan ti,uz tebe smo svi... vas dvojica se zajedno udruzite i ponekad se malo i podruzite...kada dodje vrijeme pucanja,Moni nece biti do tucanja... :D Uz vas smo svi i neka budu bebe dvi...  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Kada to prestaje ... Čekanje da mi puste komentar...

----------


## Nivana

A sad mi je odma pustilo, znaci prošla sam provjere i sve, sad sam forumašica,

----------


## Giovi

Dobrodosla Nirvana!! :D

----------


## Nivana

Dok sam čekala da mi odobre poruke i slično, imala sam vremena citati sve od prve stranice,, necu lagat negdje sam preskočila po par stranica... Zbilja da se sve spoji neki roman napisati... 
Ja odbrojavam sama sa sobom...  Jos6 dana...

----------


## MonaLi

*Giovi*  - hahahahhaha predobro, ide tebi to  :Smile:  Sad samo da te poslušaju, bar jedan hehe

----------


## sarasvati

Dobar dan!

Nasetale se jutros, najele, i obje pale s nogu. Jedna jos spava a ja se probudila  :Smile: 
Nema jos M, a nema ni skuhanog ručka, hahaha

----------


## Giovi

Mona,da meni netko pjeva pjesmicu uopce nebi razmisljala o tome dali bi ga poslusala ili ne tako da ce i tvoji folikulici  isto tako...sigurna sam...  :Wink:  

Nirvana,ja sam citala bas sve stranice i na kraju sam imala osjecaj kao da sam lektiru procitala u kojoj ima jako puno likova a ja ih pola nisam zapamtila.. :D Znam da sam se smijala na komentare od jagodice bobice. :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Hahahaha Giovi bas sam se nasmijala. Pjesmica ti je super. Imas talenta. Mozda bi se dalo uglazbiti.  :Dancing Fever:  :rock:  :Sing: 
Nivana dobrodosla. Napisi nam par rijeci o sebi da te upoznamo.  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Sarasvati,M nece ni biti,taj dio smo vec rijesili a za rucak ti ne mogu bas pomoci...osim da ti otkrijem da je u Lidlu skoro 1kg piletine 12kn :D ja uzela zadnja 3 pakiranja prekjucer ovdje kod mene i napravila juhicu i nugetse uz spinat.

Chiara,mislim da bi dio "kada dodje vrijeme pucanja,Moni nece biti do tucanja" trebao biti refren... i onda se prijavim na Doru. Hahhah :D

----------


## Giovi

Sarasvati sece par sati i nikako da shvati da njena M nece uopce da navrati...
Bebica joj u trbuha vrijedno raste dok ona od nervoze cupka kraste.
Testic nece da napravi jer zeli cure sa foruma jos malo da zabavi..
Ma ne moras ti nikud ici,ali beba ce svjedno doci...

Eto..dosta pjesmica za danas... 
Sad mogu reci da sam na poslu nesto i radila :D

----------


## sarasvati

:D :D :D 

Vjekoslava Huljic, konkurencija te pomela! :D

----------


## Giovi

Hahhahaha... :D

----------


## CHIARA...

Ma da nije to Jagodica iza avatara?  :Laughing:  Giovi salim se malo, nemoj zamjeriti.
A sta je s mojom pjesmom?  :Smile:

----------


## Giovi

Hahhaha...nije ne...ali sam se ja dosta nasla u njenim komentarima... :D Chiara, Nisam zaboravila na tebe,ne brini...mozda ju vec danas dobijes...sad moram malo glumiti da radim da mi ovi moji vrijedni mravci ne zamjere...  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

*Sarasvati* - nema ni kod mene ručka,  od jutra sam na youtube-u i plešem  :škartoc: 
Kad dođe dragi napraviti će pizzu  :Zaljubljen:   Baš sam dobra žena  :štrika: 


A gdje nam je zapravo Jagodica?  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 03.12.2016 ♥




(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~84.dc *II* 
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~73.dc  *II* 
mono111~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 58.dc 
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35.dc *II*
sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
[/QUOTE]

----------


## MAMI 2

Pozdrav!
Prvo isprike jer mi je na mobu pobjegla lista, anisam sve sredila. Za edit ima samo 2 min i nisam uspjela. Sutra ispravak.

Curke moje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~kolektivno za sve.
Ja sam mrtva, sinoć bili na fešti jutros radila, jedva gledam. O nisam primjetila, imam 1 trakicu koju ću danas pišnut.  Nekuh simptoma nema, iscjadak ništa, bolovi isto.
Giovi super su ti pjesmice!
Nirvana dobro došla!

Mono nam se ne javlja, prije smo skidali s liste ako se netko nije javio nakon 50 dc, sad ne znam kako je.

----------


## Giovi

Mami2,mislim da nije spremna jos za odbrojavanje...javiti ce se ona...mozda nas i iznenadi sa nekim lijepim vijestima...  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Šta da vam kažem!! Imam curku jednu od 5.5 godina..,, mala je zvrk...  Ciklus mi je 32 dana.,,.. Nastala je velika želja za novim bebacem.. Pa se trudimo ali bezuspješno.. Mozda bude ovaj mjesec nesto... Ka čekam i nadam se... Prošli mjesec mi je kasnila jedan dan i ja odma poletjela i test napravila pokazao se negativnim:/  ali imala sam taki čudan osjećaj da nije mozda lažna bila jer je bila tako cudnaaa skroz.. U

U biti zato sam i došla ovdje da vidim mozda samo umišljam ... 
Pozz

----------


## Giovi

Jesi napravila jos koji test?

----------


## danijela 1990

Evo cure da se i ja nova pridruzim . u braku vec ohohoo... al bebaca nema... ovaj ciklus pocela s maruljom jer nesmijem ljekove tj. doktori mi jos nedaju dok mi se stitnjaca ne dovede u normalu  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: . Drzite mi fige da marulja potakne hormone pa da i ja iscekujem s vama. inace menga mi je neredovita  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## CHIARA...

*Danijela* dobrodosla. Ako imas problema sa stitnjacom ne bi smjela piti cajeve bez konzultiranja sa lijecnikom jer su biljke jake i mogu ti jos jacu zbrku napraviti sa hormonima.
*Nivana* koji ti je dan ciklusa? Mozes na listu pa da zajedno odbrojavamo.

----------


## maca papucarica

Bok odbrojavalice!
I ja sam na ovim stranicama odbrojavala i pisala liste prije par godina, pa me nostalgija sa vremena na vrijeme ponuka da ćirnem na dragi mi topic  :Heart: 

I tako ja ćirnem na aktualno odbrojavanje jer, iskreno, ne pamtim da IKAD bilo toliko malo odbrojavanja u jednoj godini, a ni tolikooo stranica na nečijem odbrojavanju. 
A kad ono, imam što i vidjeti. Na listi odbrojavanja (do potvrđene trudnoće) tri trudnice od kojih su dvije odgulile već trećinu trudnoće! 
Pa neki ogrooomni dc i spominjete da se odbrojavalica ne javlja...

Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, i sama sam prije prvog djeteta imala višegodišnji staž truđenja i dva spontana i savršeno razumijem strah i odgađanje ali ovaj pdf isto ima pravila. 
Jedno od njih je da na listi sudjeluju trudilice u iščekivanju +. 
Drugo je da se trudnice brišu sa liste i u njihovu čast otvara novo odbrojavanje sa rednim brojem u godini i nickom. 
Treće da se forumašice koje se ne javljaju, a premaše 50 dc brišu sa liste (a uvijek se na nju mogu vratiti ako se odluče sudjelovati u odbrojavanju).
Evo, tu su pravila http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19165-P...pro%C4%8Ditati!, pa pliz pročitajte.  :Smile: 

Nadam se da me nećete krivo shvatiti, nisam babaroga, ali bez otvaranja novih odbrojavanja, to više nije svrsishodno odbrojavanje.

Vjerujte mi (vi koje već imate klince to i znate) da od trenutka kada ugledate taj dugoočekivani plusić zapravo počinje slatko-kiseli život pun straha i strepnje. Jer od tog trena pa do kraja života ste uvijek i zauvijek odgovorne i zabrinute za tu točkicu u vašoj maternici. A garancije nema nikakve. I treba stisnuti zube i otvoriti odbrojavanje, kad osjetite da je došlo vrijeme, podijeliti sretnu vijest sa dragim ljudima, pokušati uživati u trudnoći i majčinstvu...

Za kraj, želim vam svima što kraća i veselija odbojavanja i šaljem jato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se što prije preselite na trudničke teme i tegobe  :Yes:

----------


## MAMI 2

Maco tako je bilo, al cure ne žele prije uzv.

Trudnice ajde novo odbrojavanje, a mono brišem. 
Nirvana, danijela pišite dc pa vad ubacim na listu.

----------


## Giovi

Chiara draga iz mjeseca u mjesec iscekuje malog vraga...
Ona folikulic jedan ima zbog kojeg ce javiti sretne vijesti svima...iz dana u dan cini joj se ciklus sve duzi  pa se sa nama curama na forumu druzi...folikulic joj vrijedno radi i ceka dan kad ce nasu Chiaru da iznenadi...curica ili decko nije bitno,mi znamo da brojimo jos sitno..

----------


## Giovi

Dobro jutro cure...evo ja popila prvu kavicu,sad cu i drugu pa pozurite dok jos ima... :D

Evo cisto da malo "novosti" podijelim s vama. Neki dan me grcilo u trbuhu i mislila sam da sam fulala O ali eto grcenje i taj neki pritisak,tupi osjecaj se nastavio vec treci dan. Posto sam sad u razdoblju umisljanja simptoma,moram prijaviti ovaj prvi... :D

----------


## žužy

Maca mudro zbori,slično sam htjela i ja napisati no samo nikak...još bih dodala da su (ne)čekalice oduvijek bile ljubičaste,i zovu ih ljubičice  :Smile: . Nije neko pravilo no eto...kad sam ja vodila listu,i meni je tako rečeno.
Velika pusa svima od mene i mog hahareka  :Heart:

----------


## CHIARA...

Jutro cure. *Giovi* pjesmica je mrak. Bas mi se sviđa.  :Kiss: 
PS: Imamo iste simptome...

----------


## Giovi

Znaci Chiara mi idemo po svoje plusice i otvaramo novo odbrojavanje...:D

----------


## CHIARA...

Giovi ja nisam na listi, ali ti mozes otvoriti novo odbrojavanje.  :Smile:  A po plusice idemo svakako  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Nivana

Giovi nisam radila novi test neznam kojim silama se odupirem., stoji i čeka a kad ga god vidim cvrsto kažem ne...  Već se polak počinjem Trest kad ga vidim  :Smile:  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Smile:  i mene probada  u doljnjem dijelu trbuha malo malo.. Pa me zgrči , a prije nadobudne menge prošli mjesec  imala sve simptome-- mučninu uvijek gladan a da wc nespominjem, već su me čudno gledali... A sad sam samooo jako umorna da li od posla ili je nesto drugo,

Moj kalendar kaze da je 24 dc... 

A sad valjda kaze tocnooo

----------


## Nivana

Sad samo moram reci da neznam kako vaše liste funkcioniraju... Odbrojavati Dane do kraja ciklusa ( do sljedece menge-jel ) ili ako dobro kužim?

----------


## Narancica000

Pa evo, nama je receno da je praksa da otvorimo novo odbrojavanje nakon prvog pregleda, prvo nas je bilo 3, Anka je svoj obavila, medjutim Iva je na veliku zalost sisla sa liste i mislim da bi joj bilo jako tesko da mora sada gledati odbrojavanje u svoju cast a trudnoca je zavrila tuzno.  :Sad:   Znam da meni bi!
Ja sam trudna 10tjedana, i jos uvijek cekam na prvi pregled, koji ce biti za 2-3 tjedna i htjela sam pricekati to kako bi mogla odahnuti, no ako vi kazete da su PRAVILA takva, tko sam ja da ih krsim. 
*Anka, Zelena vilo* zelite da otvorimo zajednicko odbrojavanje danas?  :Heart:

----------


## Giovi

Ma meni je iskreno svejedno...ja dam ipak jos nova...tako da,druzile se tu ili na novom odbrojavanju,meni isto..  :Smile:  vaznije je da ste ti,Zelena Vila i Anka dobro i da je sve u redu i da lijepo rastete..a i da nam se Iva pridruzi sa lijepim vijestima pa da u sljedecim mjesecima otvorimo jos 5 odbrojavanja nova...

Nirvana,da,odbrojavamo dane do nove (ne) M. Koliki su ti inace ciklusi?

----------


## Giovi

Chiara,ja ocekujem punoooo novih odbrojavanja... :D

Nego cure meni je sada trenutno najveci problem,cak i veci od iscekivanja,taj sto nemam toliko bijelih gacica da mogu povecalom promatrati minimalne promjene (salim se,ne koristim povecalo,zasad :D) no bit je u tome da u mojoj kolekciji ima samo sarenih gacica,sto sarenije meni draze,tako da je trenutno to ono sto me zaokuplja...  :Razz: 

Eto,da ne kazu ljudi da smo lude i da pricamo samo o simptomima... :D

----------


## anaja

cure, samo kratko od mene. M je došla (i prošla prekjučer), mi dogovorili preglede za prvi mjesec tako da se ja selim na mpo podforum jel tako?  :Confused:  Pratit ću vas i dalje tu, Narančice tebi od srca želim školsku trudnoću, Moni i Chiari da ovaj ciklus bude uspješan. Svim trudilicama da se iduće godine u ovo doba već mazimo s bebicama, u buši ili vani  :grouphug:

----------


## Nivana

Giovi obrazi pozornost na moj nick... Hahahahahahah  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  inače mi M traje 5 dana ... Svaki 31-32 dana

----------


## Giovi

Aaaaa...sorryyy...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Umjesto dobar dan, dobar tek  :Smile: 

Kod mene bolovi pred M, ali nema je jos. 

Vezano uz pravila... za koga smo prvo saznali?, Narancice ti?, jel da? Kod tebe je specifična situacija, živiš vani pa i redoslijed pregleda je drugačiji, ali ovdje vise-manje svi idemo oko 8tt (a ja isla na 5+2 jer sam putovala). 
I Anka je vec neko vrijeme trudna, hm... Pa se nedavno Zelena vila pridružila.  Ne znam sto petljam tu, ali mislim da bismo se mogle upetljati jer uvijek mozemo cekati jos i sljedecu  :Smile: .

----------


## sarasvati

Anaja, sretno s mpo. Imate vec dogovorene termine?

Danijela, dobrodošla!

----------


## Nivana

Bome i radna mi nedjelja... Napokon pauza... U pol2 smo shvatili da nije došla neka nevidljiva teta i skuhala ručak.. Nema ručka nema deserta.. Ništa 
Dobro pa uvijek ima nesto u frižideru... I palačinke nabrzinu 

Mozda neki simtom- neide mi kava...nekako mi je pregorka danas...

----------


## Jagodicabobica

Heeeej!
Evo da se javim, kod nas radno doba ciklusa!

Cestitke Zelenoj vili!
Dobrodoslice novim curama.
Puse i zagrljaji mojim trudilicama!

Kaj se tice novog odbrojavanja, znam da je pravilo nakon srcane aktivnosti!
Cure vi ste htjele cekati Narancicu i ne vidim u tome nis lose, a opet, Narancice da nesto me valja donsad bi znala. Dajte novo pa da se veselimo.

----------


## anaja

sarasvati, idemo privatno, nemam živaca za čekanja, naručivanja i ostalo. Imam super ginekologa tako da smo sve dogovorili. Na moje čuđenje, MM je sam "ubrzao" proces i čvrsto odlučio da ćemo imat bebušku kroz godinu dana  :Laughing:  daj bože! Odmah sam i ja odlučnija, čvršća i optimističnija, trebalo mi je to, stvarno je - da on dođe i kaže, gle, nema više zezancije, idemo tad i tad i bok. Kako sam pisala prije par stranica, inače je on bio taj kojem je uvijek odgovor bio: "budemo, imamo vremena". Tako da mi je ovo stvarno lijepo sjelo i zaista sam prepuna nade, jedva čekam da se upustimo u tu avanturu, koliko god još uvijek imala dilema i nedoumica.

----------


## MonaLi

Anaja - super da se muž predomislio, puno ce ti značiti taj njegov stav, i mozda bas zbog tog stava beba dođe i prije  :Smile: 

Jagodice - radno je ha? Ajde ajde... to ti je ko teretana malo... Hehe

----------


## Anka91

Narancice sto se mene tice moze. Ali ako ces biti mirnija saceka  ce mo tvoj pregled pa ga onda otvoriti. Pustam tebi na volju,ako mozes ti ga otvori posto sam ja preko moba pa neznam

----------


## MAMI 2

♥ Lista za: 04.12.2016 ♥[/SIZE]




(Ne)čekalice: 

anka91~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~85.dc *II* 
Narancica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~74.dc  *II* 
Zelena vila~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36.dc *II*
sarasvati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc



Odbrojavalice: 



angiebanangie~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Natalie38 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21.dc
Suncokret1983~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Giovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
marle ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
Jagodicabobica~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc 
mami2~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Pozitivka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
xavii ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
Eci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
šiškica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc 
Tocekica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc

----------


## CHIARA...

Laku noc cure. Odmorite se, sutra je novi dan.

----------


## danijela 1990

25. dc je. Al mi i inace nije redovita menga, nekad je oko 30 a nekad preko 60. Definitivno su problem hormoni koje doktori ocito cekaju da se sami poprave, pijem samo za stitnjacu normalnu terapiju. Pa sam zato odlucila pokusat sama sa maruljom ne bi li se stogod potaklo. Sad treba samo cekat pa vidjet. Jesam se raspisala

----------


## Zelena vila

hvala vam cure na svim novim cestitkama  :Kiss: 

 Narancice, moože  :Smile:   pred menom su još tjedni velike neizvjesnosti ali biti cu hrabra i pozitivna, a i želim da moja osma mrvica bude negdje zabilježena  :Smile: 
 i slažem se sa Ankom, sacekaj ako želiš...
 e da, ni ja ne znam otvoriti novo...

----------


## Nivana

Oh sto se nasmija a nije za smijati moj muzic je zaboravio otići na posao... Zovu ga s posla....odjurio je brzinom svjetlosti... 

Da li moze biti "simptom"  intenzivan miris mokraće... Nekad je proziran nekad žut,,, 

Nisam prehladena... :Smile: 

Sad zbilja tražim neke nove čudne simptome...:'/

----------


## Giovi

Jutro curke...kavica spremna... 

Znaci ako sam dobro razumijela,novi tjedan nam donosi novo odbrojavanje?  :Smile: 

Nivana (nema R)  :Smile:  koliko sam citala izrazeno culo mirisa moze biti jedan od simptoma e sad dali izrazeni miris mokrace moze biti isto,ja ti iskreno ne znam.
Meni su probadanja i dalje tu i cice su mi se jucer napuhale ali cice ne racunam jer su mi one uvijek bile vece i bolne u pmsu. Jest da M trebam (ne) dobiti za 10 dana,nikad nisam isla za tim koliko prije M mi pocnu ti normalni simptomi.

----------


## iva_777

Dobro jutro djevojcice!

*Narancice*  :Love:  slazem se, bilo bi malo cudno gledati svoje ime na novom odbrojavanju, a znati da nije zavrsilo slavno. Ali pustite mene, samo neka je novih odbrojavanja. I inace sam pesimist po prirodi. Uvijek ocekujem lose, pa me ne moze previse iznenaditi, a ako ispadne dobro jaooooo veselja. Slozila sam si u glavi cinjenicu da sam izgubila praznu vrecicu, a ne malu srecicu, pa sam puno lakse i jednostavnije to prihvatila.
Brzinom svjetlosti se oporavljam, cekam kontrolu u srijedu i cim dobijem zeleno svjetlo vracam vam se na listu. Nece nitko tvrdoglavog jarca natjerat da odustane  :Laughing: .

Do onda ~~~~~~~ za sto vise novih plusica!

----------


## Giovi

Iva drago mi je da se oporavljas i da si dobro... (vjerujem da nije uopce lako).
Znas da poslije kise uvijek dolazi sunce  :Wink: 
U srijedu ce ti reci: mala brzo doma i bacaj se na posao i ne da ces biti s nama na listi nego ces se javiti sa ogromniiiiiim plusiceeemmmm...  :Smile:  ja ti vibraaaammmm za toooo i saljem puno pozitiveeeee...

----------


## Narancica000

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90996-O...96#post2938396

Evo ga cure, otvoreno je novo - bio je red  :Smile:  
Za nove cure koje ne znaju, prebacujemo se na link iznad odbrojavati dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## Nivana

Giovi sto znaci ova skraćenica sto si pisala( nemaR) još neznam sve kratice sto tu naletim...

----------


## Giovi

Pa jer sam ti dosad nick pisala Nirvana a ne Nivana...  :Smile:

----------


## Nivana

Aaaa ja mislila nesto dubokoumno... Hahahah bas sam smotanaaa

----------


## Giovi

Nivana gore je link od novog odbrojavanja pa sam tamo pisemo...  :Wink:

----------

